# Redwings Watercooling Log



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

PUT ON HOLD. 9600GT BLOCK IS NOT FITTING ON MINE. MAY BE SELLING. LINK TO POST- http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1164082
Alright. Today all the pieces i ordered came in except for the full waterblock for my 9600gt (will post pics when it comes in on wensday/thursday). Since its midterms I dont plan on acctually starting until friday night and finishing until saturday. Thought id start today though and post some pics of what i got.

My Current Rig






As you can notice i need to do some wire management when i put in the wc.

What I Got from Frozencpu





Ordered for the coolant, but thought hell while im at it lets get some thermal paste and 2 extra feet of tubing just in case. Now let's see if ill end up needing it 

The WC Set I Bought From arekieh





Turns out he sold me a NCIX Ultimate 240 Watercooling System. Would have cost me around 275$ after shipping if i bought ti from them but he hooked me up with it for 195$. Thanks arekieh!



UPDATE: 1/14 The ekwaterblock for my 9600gt came in today. 






Also, just ordered a radbox to mount the rad on the back of my computer. Should come in on friday. Here it is if you want the link http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/mciraho.html

UPDATE 1/16: I expected the radbox to come in today, but i guess ill have to wait until tommorow. My mom picked me up some distilled water and some rubbing alcohol so im gunna go wash down all the parts. The construction should begin tommorow!


----------



## arekieh (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad it arrived safely . Good luck with the build


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks like a raidmax smilodon i know cause i have one.

Subscribed cause i was thinking of doing the same thing with mine


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> That looks like a raidmax smilodon i know cause i have one.
> 
> Subscribed cause i was thinking of doing the same thing with mine



correct =) i have no clue where to mount the radiator lol


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 14, 2009)

get a swiftec radbox and mount it on the otherside of where your 120mm exhaust fan is.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 14, 2009)

That's not really a water friendly case, Like Z said a radbox or cutting the top or bottom, If you remove the HDD cage, you could fit the pump & Rad on the bottom. You could then get a 5" HDD rack.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 14, 2009)

what kind of room do you have on top of your case?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, if you are able to, leak test outside of the case. As far as getting the tubing over cpu block, just put the ends of the tubing in boiling water for a few seconds, and they will fit just fine without too much pressure.


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 14, 2009)

steelkane said:


> That's not really a water friendly case, Like Z said a radbox or cutting the top or bottom, If you remove the HDD cage, you could fit the pump & Rad on the bottom. You could then get a 5" HDD rack.



Yea theres not much room on the top of my smilodon, i have my hdd rack out and it gives me a lot more room to do things you could definitely try that


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

update. bought a rad box to mount the rad


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 14, 2009)

U need a better job on cable management. Good luck with WC.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm very tempted to start a water cooling set up(at least for my CPU) so I'm going to benefit from this thread, thanks for the log w/ detailed pictures!


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> U need a better job on cable management. Good luck with WC.



planning on working on cable managment while i install the water cooling. im probably gunna take the entire ps out to install it.


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

pic of ek block added


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 17, 2009)

update 1/16


----------

